# Reebok: Outlaw is a "Player to Watch"



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/featured_player.cfm?player=11


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Outlaw should destroy his opponants in summer league. But remember, summer league is a place where players like DeShawn Stevenson rule.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

CelticPagan said:


> Outlaw should destroy his opponants in summer league. But remember, summer league is a place where players like DeShawn Stevenson rule.


And Qyntel Woods. 

On the positive side, a player who is not cutting it in summer league, usually doesn't make it in the regular season. Outlaw showed he can be aggressive and shoot at a good clip (even hit a three) and Webster at least showed that he can play well with Telfair and Outlaw.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Outlaw got a technical foul today. His character is really starting to become an issue.

Plus he missed 5 free throws. The bum.

Ed O.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Outlaw got a technical foul today. His character is really starting to become an issue.
> 
> Plus he missed 5 free throws. The bum.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm slightly more concerned about the second one, but it is only one game and free throw shooting can be improved.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Sure Outlaw was impressive, but Telfair almost posted a triple double!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the game is on now


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Outlaw got a technical foul today. His character is really starting to become an issue.
> 
> Plus he missed 5 free throws. The bum.
> 
> Ed O.


 Yeah hanging on the rim when someone is under you is "bad character"


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Outlaw got a technical foul today. His character is really starting to become an issue.
> 
> Plus he missed 5 free throws. The bum.
> 
> Ed O.



Ed, your sense of *humor* has really started to emerge. I think you're ready to make the jump from the N*H*DL to the N*H*L.....no....wait....


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I really like this quote:

“I don’t want to start reflecting until I am where I want to be,” Outlaw said. “I just want to play hard and keep improving every game.”

That's a very good mindset. I know Qyntel used to tear it up in summer, but Travis isn't the fool that Q turned out to be. 

Major props to Whitsitt for landing us a winner (with a late pick) before he left.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> I really like this quote:
> 
> “I don’t want to start reflecting until I am where I want to be,” Outlaw said. “I just want to play hard and keep improving every game.”
> 
> ...


I'm still laughing at my friends. When we drafted Outlaw I said he was gonna be something special. What did they say? Oh shut up, he's gonna be a bust. Whos laughing now? :clap:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

That dunk reminds me very much of Drexler.....I'm hoping this is his breakout year...


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Outlaw got a technical foul today. His character is really starting to become an issue.
> 
> Plus he missed 5 free throws. The bum.
> 
> Ed O.


Ha nice wise crack.


I was pretty stoked he got to the line that much, means he's being aggressive.... that a kid. :cheers:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

OntheRocks said:


> I was pretty stoked he got to the line that much, means he's being aggressive.... that a kid. :cheers:


Absolutely. Players that get to the line in the NBA a lot tend to be very successful... because even when you're having a bad shooting night, you can still get to the line for freebies.

If Outlaw can turn into a Karl Malone/Paul Pierce type of player in terms of free throw attempts, it'll be excellent news for his game and for Blazers fans.

Ed O.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I'm still laughing at my friends. When we drafted Outlaw I said he was gonna be something special. What did they say? Oh shut up, he's gonna be a bust. Whos laughing now? :clap:


Who's laughing now? You certainly shouldn't be. Or has he proven you to be right with his 5.4 ppg on one of the worst teams in the league? Wait until he makes an impact on a team in games that actually matter. Or better yet when he puts up good or even decent stats for a year regardless of how good his team is.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

DH12 said:


> Who's laughing now? You certainly shouldn't be. Or has he proven you to be right with his 5.4 ppg on one of the worst teams in the league? Wait until he makes an impact on a team in games that actually matter. Or better yet when he puts up good or even decent stats for a year regardless of how good his team is.


I said it all last year to anyone who would listen: that within a few years Travis Outlaw will be Portland's best player. You do understand how young he is, right? Of course, if Portland keeps adding players like Webster, that could change. And the Blazers will not be a bad team by then either.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

His shot sure does look pretty in Vegas! Everyday, Outlaw is becoming more and more my favorite Trail Blazer.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

telfiar outlaw webster are a pretty good group, mix in the connection that outlaw HA and Viktor have between each other and thats a good core.

monya and jack will be nice too

with the 15 man roster we could put them on, to practice or send the extra guys to the nbadl how many will the dl be or will there even be a dl?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

DH12 said:


> Who's laughing now? You certainly shouldn't be. Or has he proven you to be right with his 5.4 ppg on one of the worst teams in the league? Wait until he makes an impact on a team in games that actually matter. Or better yet when he puts up good or even decent stats for a year regardless of how good his team is.


No Offense DH12, But your gonna be eating your words this year. Who's with me on Outlaw getting most improved player next year?

If he starts, that kid is gonna be a savage. 16-17 pts 6 boards 4 Assists.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> No Offense DH12, But your gonna be eating your words this year. Who's with me on Outlaw getting most improved player next year?
> 
> If he starts, that kid is gonna be a savage. 16-17 pts 6 boards 4 Assists.


 If Outlaw starts this year and averages 38 min a game, I guess his stats will be about
ppg - 18
apg - 2
Rpg - 5
Bpg - 2
Spg - 1

He is an all around player who I think will have a great shot at being MIP this year.

That felt good to write about a Blazer.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am guessing that Outlaw will average around 12 or 13 points a contest this next year. He will get some play, but I doubt he will be playing "huge" minutes.....I just see too many options at the 3 this year for the Blazers for Outlaw to get tons of minutes. Yes, he will probably see some time at the 2, but I doubt he starts there this year, or even plays the majority of his minutes there. I can see his stats working out about like this.

MPG- 25
PPG- 12.5
RPG- 3.8
APG- 2
Stls- 1.2
Blcks-1.2

These wouldn't be MIP numbers....but a good step up. I believe, however, if we didn't have the logjam at the 3 and he was able to start there.......it would be a different story.....
Prunetang


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Anyone else wanna sign up for the fan club ?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

DH12 is our new board troll..... 


Anyways, oh btw... Did you see Nate Robinson destroy Jameer today?


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

DH12 said:


> Who's laughing now? You certainly shouldn't be. Or has he proven you to be right with his 5.4 ppg on one of the worst teams in the league? Wait until he makes an impact on a team in games that actually matter. Or better yet when he puts up good or even decent stats for a year regardless of how good his team is.


Right....Because Orlando and their 9 more wins, while in the Eastern Conference puts them WAY above us...... :laugh:


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

LOL good point blaztop


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Outlaw's gonna be great.. just don't put his locker anywhere NEAR Darius Miles'

No offense to DMiles.. love thr guy, but he aint exactly a role model


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I think Travis will be a great player in this league . I love his quote that shows he wants to become a star


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

BlazeTop said:


> Right....Because Orlando and their 9 more wins, while in the Eastern Conference puts them WAY above us...... :laugh:


Yep, would be a good point if it was in anyway relevant to the topic. But unfortunately you're too stupid to say anything actually relevant to the topic. You have nothing on what I said, so you have to resort to this kind of ****. Congratulations to me, that post just officially gave the victory in this debate to me.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DH12 said:


> Yep, would be a good point if it was in anyway relevant to the topic. But unfortunately you're too stupid to say anything actually relevant to the topic. You have nothing on what I said, so you have to resort to this kind of ****. Congratulations to me, that post just officially gave the victory in this debate to me.




While you certainly make some valid points DH12 in your original post, I don't think you should declare victory in the debate because of one posters comments. 

You seem to like to throw the Blazers record at we fans a lot. "Portland is one of the worst teams in the league" you say, but that isn't really relevant to Travis Outlaw's star power either. I understand that an average player can look like an all-star on a bad team, but if someone puts up say Shareef Abdur-Rahim numbers, does that make him a bad player???? Outlaw will be a good player in the league someday, maybe not this year, but soon. He might even be a very good player in the league. 

You seem to be one of these fans that like to jump all over how BAD the Blazers are when really we have had only 1 really bad year. Remember every team has been in the lottery, and Portland less than most.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> While you certainly make some valid points DH12 in your original post, I don't think you should declare victory in the debate because of one posters comments.
> 
> You seem to like to throw the Blazers record at we fans a lot. "Portland is one of the worst teams in the league" you say, but that isn't really relevant to Travis Outlaw's star power either. I understand that an average player can look like an all-star on a bad team, but if someone puts up say Shareef Abdur-Rahim numbers, does that make him a bad player???? Outlaw will be a good player in the league someday, maybe not this year, but soon. He might even be a very good player in the league.
> 
> You seem to be one of these fans that like to jump all over how BAD the Blazers are when really we have had only 1 really bad year. Remember every team has been in the lottery, and Portland less than most.


Not one fan's comments, there are three in a row of that nature in this thread, I quoted the middle one.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2403761#post2403761


----------

